# this site had gone wayyy down hill



## DrRonPaul2012 (Dec 16, 2014)

i was an acitve member here a few years ago and from the etiquette that was then and is now is night and day


----------



## DrRonPaul2012 (Dec 16, 2014)

this woody3333 and uncle buck characters ARE PRIME examples... fucking site trolls... yes the ignore feature is great BUT why do you allow such POS to stay around? i fail to see there value here

my point being why allow people who are constantly being ignored by people to stay around and force each person to ignore them when clearly those being blocked are the REAL problem


----------



## John L III (Dec 17, 2014)

You look like somebody I know from another forum, but under a different name. Say it Ain't so, Joe.


----------



## DrRonPaul2012 (Dec 17, 2014)

John L III said:


> You look like somebody I know from another forum, but under a different name. Say it Ain't so, Joe.


im also known as jr.grower on grasscity and another name i forget


----------



## Hazydat620 (Dec 17, 2014)

DrRonPaul2012 said:


> this woody3333 and uncle buck characters ARE PRIME examples... fucking site trolls... yes the ignore feature is great BUT why do you allow such POS to stay around? i fail to see there value here
> 
> my point being why allow people who are constantly being ignored by people to stay around and force each person to ignore them when clearly those being blocked are the REAL problem


Some magical being is forcing you to stay here and put people on ignore? You put people on ignore and log into the site on your own free will every day, stop blaming people for your own stupid choices. They let them stay for the same reasons they let people like you stay.


----------



## panhead (Dec 17, 2014)

The site has grown massively in the last few yrs & with that growth comes alot of members who's reasons for being on site are not related to growing .While Unclebuck may be a troll as you say he mainly sticks to toke & talk or politics forums , both of which are open topic forums .

There is good & bad that came with the growth in membership , its harder to get great grow advise here as fast as lets say grass city but grass city is boring as hell , for me its like watching paint dry handing out the same grow advice day after day so its not all bad .


----------



## DrRonPaul2012 (Dec 17, 2014)

maybe i'll go back to grasscity then... i cna't stand the ignorant assholes on here that use it as a facebook... i only come on here for grown advice... i don't need all the trolling that redit and facebook have


----------



## DrRonPaul2012 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hazydat620 said:


> Some magical being is forcing you to stay here and put people on ignore? You put people on ignore and log into the site on your own free will every day, stop blaming people for your own stupid choices. They let them stay for the same reasons they let people like you stay.


lmfao k troll.... BYE BYE

**blocked**

is that your third account woody3333? LMFAO ohhh i get it your uncle buck follower....lmfao... your one of the mindless idiots that i can't stand

never compare me to uncle faggit buck again.... im nothing like that boot licker... you and trav can go scissor each other for all i care... why do you waste your time responding to people that you know are just going to hate on you? do you like being abused? if you like being abused meet me sometime in boston, i'll abuse the shit out of you


----------



## Hazydat620 (Dec 17, 2014)

DrRonPaul2012 said:


> lmfao k troll.... BYE BYE
> 
> **blocked**
> 
> is that your third account woody3333? LMFAO ohhh i get it your uncle buck follower....lmfao...


LOLOLOLOL, OH NO!


----------



## travisw (Dec 17, 2014)

DrRonPaul2012 said:


> maybe i'll go back to grasscity then... i cna't stand the ignorant assholes on here that use it as a facebook... i only come on here for grown advice... i don't need all the trolling that redit and facebook have


If you only come for grown advice, whatever the fuck that is, and Uncle Buck got your vagina all sandy or decimated your butthole and what not, stay the fuck out of politics. This place is full of fucking trolls and not for the meek and timid. 

Do they have a lot of these sort of whiny bitch baby threads over on grasscity? That place must fucking suck.


----------



## DrRonPaul2012 (Dec 17, 2014)

travisw said:


> If you only come for grown advice, whatever the fuck that is, and Uncle Buck got your vagina all sandy or decimated your butthole and what not, stay the fuck out of politics. This place is full of fucking trolls and not for the meek and timid.
> 
> Do they have a lot of these sort of whiny bitch baby threads over on grasscity? That place must fucking suck.


LMFAO dude he came onto my sick plant thread... so fuck you

shit i bet you are buck.... fucking troll


----------



## DrRonPaul2012 (Dec 17, 2014)

deff going back to grasscity... bye bye people that i hope are all raided by DEA and die

i wish i could sniff you IP out... i'd end you


----------



## DrRonPaul2012 (Dec 17, 2014)

panhead said:


> The site has grown massively in the last few yrs & with that growth comes alot of members who's reasons for being on site are not related to growing .While Unclebuck may be a troll as you say he mainly sticks to toke & talk or politics forums , both of which are open topic forums .
> 
> There is good & bad that came with the growth in membership , its harder to get great grow advise here as fast as lets say grass city but grass city is boring as hell , for me its like watching paint dry handing out the same grow advice day after day so its not all bad .


notice how all these people are assholes and friends with dick hole buck? interesting facts.... this site is a shit hole... you trolls belong in a fucking hole

in fact if i had my way i'd go around killing you all one by one


----------



## panhead (Dec 17, 2014)

DrRonPaul2012 said:


> maybe i'll go back to grasscity then... i cna't stand the ignorant assholes on here that use it as a facebook... i only come on here for grown advice... i don't need all the trolling that redit and facebook have


I dont get why your upset , if grasscity is so awesome why would its membership come to other sites looking for grow advice ?

Have you posted a thread here asking a grow related question that wasn't answered ?


----------



## DrRonPaul2012 (Dec 17, 2014)

panhead said:


> I dont get why your upset , if grasscity is so awesome why would its membership come to other sites looking for grow advice ?
> 
> Have you posted a thread here asking a grow related question that wasn't answered ?


no im just sick of rude people... this site used to be very friendly and helpful... if you were rude for no reason you got warned and then banned... i miss people treating each other with respect... im not talking about the politics section.... go to my sick plant thread and you will see what i mean

the other people who have posted here have only PROVEN my point

CLEARLY im talking about THIS site as it compares with its PAST self.... forget i even brought up grasscity.... are you trying to misunderstand what im saying or are you legit confused? i think its pretty simple... people are asshholes on here not much more needs to be said... its an obvious observation


----------



## panhead (Dec 17, 2014)

DrRonPaul2012 said:


> in fact if i had my way i'd go around killing you all one by one


Give it a rest bud , your bitching about trolls & how much you hate it here instead of spending time someplace you enjoy , its all about time management brother , you'll be a much happier guy spending time at places you enjoy .


----------



## John L III (Dec 17, 2014)

DrRonPaul2012 said:


> im also known as jr.grower on grasscity and another name i forget


I'm talking about the late Liberty Lounge. The fellow there had your avatar, and your language as well.


----------



## panhead (Dec 17, 2014)

DrRonPaul2012 said:


> no im just sick of rude people... this site used to be very friendly and helpful... if you were rude for no reason you got warned and then banned... i miss people treating each other with respect... im not talking about the politics section.... go to my sick plant thread and you will see what i mean
> 
> the other people who have posted here have only PROVEN my point
> 
> CLEARLY im talking about THIS site as it compares with its PAST self.... forget i even brought up grasscity.... are you trying to misunderstand what im saying or are you legit confused? i think its pretty simple... people are asshholes on here not much more needs to be said... its an obvious observation


Am i confused ? I thought i clearly addressed your complaint in my 1st post .

This isnt the RIU of yesteryear & banning people isnt the answer when they can make new accounts faster than we can ban them .


----------



## mudballs (Dec 17, 2014)

DrRonPaul2012 said:


> maybe i'll go back to grasscity then... i cna't stand the ignorant assholes on here





DrRonPaul2012 said:


> deff going back to grasscity... bye bye people that i hope are all raided by DEA and die
> 
> 
> i wish i could sniff you IP out... i'd end you


just...wow


----------



## mudballs (Dec 17, 2014)

DrRonPaul2012 said:


> im also known as jr.grower on grasscity


ha...i should join and troll him


----------



## sunni (Dec 17, 2014)

DrRonPaul2012 said:


> deff going back to grasscity... bye bye people that i hope are all raided by DEA and die
> 
> i wish i could sniff you IP out... i'd end you





DrRonPaul2012 said:


> notice how all these people are assholes and friends with dick hole buck? interesting facts.... this site is a shit hole... you trolls belong in a fucking hole
> 
> in fact if i had my way i'd go around killing you all one by one


well that escalated quickly.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## sunni (Dec 17, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> View attachment 3314855


im a she. but yeah


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 17, 2014)

sunni said:


> im a she. but yeah


i meant the guy what started the thread


----------



## Red1966 (Dec 17, 2014)

DrRonPaul2012 said:


> this woody3333 and uncle buck characters ARE PRIME examples... fucking site trolls... yes the ignore feature is great BUT why do you allow such POS to stay around? i fail to see there value here
> 
> my point being why allow people who are constantly being ignored by people to stay around and force each person to ignore them when clearly those being blocked are the REAL problem


The owner of the site is a liberal, so will allow fellow liberals free reign, no matter how offensive they are. You'll see him pop in every now and then to insult someone who doesn't share his political views, but never has anything intelligent to say. The little bastard is also attempting to collect your internet address. I wouldn't access this site without going through a proxy (or five)


----------



## mudballs (Dec 17, 2014)

Red1966 said:


> You'll see him pop in every now and then to insult someone who doesn't share his political views, but never has anything intelligent to say. The little bastard....


kind of like what you just did?
takes all kinds i guess...all kinds


----------



## Red1966 (Dec 17, 2014)

mudballs said:


> kind of like what you just did?
> takes all kinds i guess...all kinds


No, his insults are fabrications. I stated facts.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 17, 2014)

DrRonPaul2012 said:


> maybe i'll go back to grasscity then... i cna't stand the ignorant assholes on here that use it as a facebook... i only come on here for grown advice...


is that why you went into politics of your own free will and decided to start claiming that sandy hook was a fucking hoax?

talk about ignorant assholes.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 17, 2014)

DrRonPaul2012 said:


> never compare me to uncle faggit buck again....


you misspelled 'faggot'.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 17, 2014)

travisw said:


> If you only come for grown advice, whatever the fuck that is, and Uncle Buck got your vagina all sandy or decimated your butthole and what not, stay the fuck out of politics. This place is full of fucking trolls and not for the meek and timid.
> 
> Do they have a lot of these sort of whiny bitch baby threads over on grasscity? That place must fucking suck.


funny thing was that i gave him great grow advice.


----------



## heckler73 (Dec 21, 2014)

I'd like to know why I keep getting 522 errors from this site, which only become alleviated when I switch my IP out of frustration.
Rollie, is my account being throttled? If so, why?


----------



## sunni (Dec 21, 2014)

heckler73 said:


> I'd like to know why I keep getting 522 errors from this site, which only become alleviated when I switch my IP out of frustration.
> Rollie, is my account being throttled? If so, why?


you have a tor?


----------



## heckler73 (Dec 21, 2014)

sunni said:


> you have a tor?


No... I have a spoofer so I can watch overseas programming (like BBC4 etc). But when this stuff happens, I have to turn it on so I can get around whatever is breaking the network.
I presumed I was getting throttled (like some _bad_ people on here).
I'm wondering if it's a West Coast issue, since the site has to go through the Seattle Cloud server.


----------



## sunni (Dec 21, 2014)

heckler73 said:


> No... I have a spoofer so I can watch overseas programming (like BBC4 etc). But when this stuff happens, I have to turn it on so I can get around whatever is breaking the network.
> I presumed I was getting throttled (like some _bad_ people on here).
> I'm wondering if it's a West Coast issue, since the site has to go through the Seattle Cloud server.


no youre not under anything on our side that way .
it does happen to people who jump their ip addresses though because of our spam filter i know that


----------



## heckler73 (Dec 21, 2014)

sunni said:


> no youre not under anything on our side that way .
> it does happen to people who jump their ip addresses though because of our spam filter i know that


I normally don't have it turned on, in fact the add-on is normally disabled.
I did notice something on the bottom of the screen when it flashed the error, though. It said _*the RIU server*_ is hogging resources (in relation to the Cloud Flare server in Seattle). So it's in Rollie's hands, I guess.
Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## spek9 (Dec 21, 2014)

There's definitely a host or Cloudflare problem lately, and it seems to be getting worse.

When I get the 522 error, it happens from home, and from other locations I log in remotely to. I don't use Tor or any other masquerading service at all.

At first, it was periodic, now it is happening several times per day (sometimes several times per hour).

-spek


----------



## heckler73 (Dec 21, 2014)

spek9 said:


> There's definitely a host or Cloudflare problem lately, and it seems to be getting worse.
> 
> When I get the 522 error, it happens from home, and from other locations I log in remotely to. I don't use Tor or any other masquerading service at all.
> 
> ...


AHHhhh so it's not just me?
And yes, _several times per hour_ is what it's been getting to over the last couple weeks.
Then there are those windows of opportunity where I can connect without hassle, like now.


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 21, 2014)

DrRonPaul2012 said:


> this woody3333 and uncle buck characters ARE PRIME examples... fucking site trolls... yes the ignore feature is great BUT why do you allow such POS to stay around? i fail to see there value here
> 
> my point being why allow people who are constantly being ignored by people to stay around and force each person to ignore them when clearly those being blocked are the REAL problem


Guess I'm a little late.....


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 21, 2014)

heckler73 said:


> AHHhhh so it's not just me?
> And yes, _several times per hour_ is what it's been getting to over the last couple weeks.
> Then there are those windows of opportunity where I can connect without hassle, like now.


got those for a while around thanksgiving, and maybe a few other days. haven't seen any issues lately.

but of course, i am also the site admin. so there's that.


----------



## heckler73 (Dec 21, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> got those for a while around thanksgiving, and maybe a few other days. haven't seen any issues lately.
> 
> but of course, *i am also the site admin.* so there's that.



We can only be thankful for the grace by which you are not. I can only imagine the wild swings that would result from your ban-hammer.

That aside, so you were getting the 522 error as well? Hmmm, interesting. And this is while in Co. ? That can't be the same server chain as the one I'm on. 
And were they happening regularly, like every couple hours (or more frequent)? Maybe Rollie's got some garbage _selectively _clogging up his end and it's picking the Seattle chain to fuck with?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 21, 2014)

heckler73 said:


> We can only be thankful for the grace by which you are not. I can only imagine the wild swings that would result from your ban-hammer.
> 
> That aside, so you were getting the 522 error as well? Hmmm, interesting. And this is while in Co. ? That can't be the same server chain as the one I'm on.
> And were they happening regularly, like every couple hours (or more frequent)? Maybe Rollie's got some garbage _selectively _clogging up his end and it's picking the Seattle chain to fuck with?


yep, in colorado, at least a few times every hour for a few days then good again.

puts the fear of Dog in a troll like me.

not the slowdown!


----------



## chchhazed (Dec 21, 2014)

I can't believe someone would rubbish this site like the creator of this thread has. I for one find it the most interesting, insightful website on the entire interweb.. I do find some threads rather Humorous, the ..... How much longer ones especially when they r two inches tall, but hey , everyone's gotta start somewhere aye, keep up the good work rollitup, I for one would have alot of spare time without ya


----------



## heckler73 (Dec 22, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> *puts the fear of Dog* in a troll like me.


You mean the fear of "D-O-double-G"?

 
_Smoke Weed Everyday..._


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 22, 2014)

DrRonPaul2012 said:


> lmfao k troll.... BYE BYE
> 
> **blocked**
> 
> ...


Having seen this message, i'd rather have uncle buck on this forum than you.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 22, 2014)

I've seen never someone want to kill people over the internet, this is a first for me. People shouldn't take this shit so serious, it's just a cannabis forum.

OP turned out to be a whiny, crazy little bitch.


----------



## sunni (Dec 22, 2014)

I didn't realize so many people were having issues I'll let admin know


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 22, 2014)

sunni said:


> I didn't realize so many people were having issues I'll let admin know


Now that it's been brought up I've been getting the same error occasionally.
I'm on the West coast as well with no proxy, no IP re-routing - just me.


----------



## MD914 (Dec 22, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Now that it's been brought up I've been getting the same error occasionally.
> I'm on the West coast as well with no proxy, no IP re-routing - just me.


I've been getting it on the east coast for days now...


----------



## sunni (Dec 22, 2014)

i dont think it matters what coast youre one lol


----------



## Sativied (Dec 22, 2014)

sunni said:


> i dont think it matters what coast youre one lol


----------



## sunni (Dec 22, 2014)

bahhahahaha !


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 22, 2014)

DrRonPaul2012 said:


> i was an acitve member here a few years ago and from the etiquette that was then and is now is night and day


You sound like that old Grandpa, "when I was younger there was none of this going on" Yes, there was. Uncle Buck is who he is, and that to me means an insane, inane, goofy fuck that I actually get a kick out of reading (smoking one makes that even more fun).
You will still find words of wisdom (like yours) that still make it a vibrant arena for the discussion, supposedly about growing herb, but more than that. You know what RIU means, at least to me? It is like a big Thanksgiving dinner, every day, where we all sit around, swap stories, get drunk or high (if the crop is in) and let our hair down. I like hearing humanity, and this place is a good place to read what that is. Painful? Sometimes.. But, it is what you take out of it. I go for the good, and skip the shit. Easy


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 22, 2014)

DrRonPaul2012 said:


> im also known as jr.grower on grasscity and another name i forget


What was that other name? Dick? And you want to talk about trolls?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 22, 2014)

You guys can quit yelling @ Drp (funny how that sounds) now - he won't be posting any longer since wishing DEA raids and death on all us scofflaws.


----------



## sunni (Dec 22, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You guys can quit yelling @ Drp (funny how that sounds) now - he won't be posting any longer since wishing DEA raids on all us scofflaws.


yeah after he said he was going to get the dea raids on us and kill us all we showed him the door


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 22, 2014)

Sativied said:


> View attachment 3317627


It somehow it looks better when Chanel does it.



Annnndddd she looks pretty stoned as well.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 22, 2014)

Red1966 said:


> The owner of the site is a liberal, so will allow fellow liberals free reign, no matter how offensive they are. You'll see him pop in every now and then to insult someone who doesn't share his political views, but never has anything intelligent to say. The little bastard is also attempting to collect your internet address. I wouldn't access this site without going through a proxy (or five)


Drink a lot of OJ, stay in a quite room with soft furniture and Japanese flute music, and you will be ok in around 6 hours.


----------



## Sativied (Dec 22, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> whisky sucks btw. tastes like shit


Oh, sounds like a good story, how and when did you discover what shit tastes like?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2014)

DrRonPaul2012 said:


> this woody3333 and uncle buck characters ARE PRIME examples... fucking site trolls... yes the ignore feature is great BUT why do you allow such POS to stay around? i fail to see there value here
> 
> my point being why allow people who are constantly being ignored by people to stay around and force each person to ignore them when clearly those being blocked are the REAL problem


i like unklebuck.. he is my.favorite jew and favorite socialist all in one


----------

